# State Treasure



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Tuesday, May 1st my wife and I celebrated our 4th anniversary. We are new parents as of last fall and since then the overnight trips that usually accompanied birthdays or anniversaries have tapered off a bit. So come anniversary night we didn't have much of anything planned. As we were discussing what to do my wife suggested a drive to Antelope Island. I love this woman.

Off we headed after a stop at Subway and 7-11. We often frequent the island as both of our parents live in Syracuse and it makes for a nice Sunday drive. We noted that on this drive we wanted to see buffalo, antelope, deer, coyote, chukar, pheasant, rabbit, and porcupine. Wouldn't you know it, we managed to see everything we wanted plus more birds sitting in the water than I can put a number to. Here are a few pictures from our trip;
[attachment=0:2dtvn227]IMG_0401.jpg[/attachment:2dtvn227]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I sometimes forget what a great resource we have available so close to the valley


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing....Congrats!


----------

